
Taking control of a 36 year old NASA spacecraft using GNU radio - damian2000
http://www.dodgycoder.net/2015/05/taking-control-of-36-year-old-nasa.html
======
ChuckMcM
Yeah, it was too bad they could not course correct it, but the telemetry is
also cool. I agree with the author that it really boggles the mind that we
have the ability to use our laptops, tethered to a phone, to send commands to
an ancient satellite, to turn on its sensors. If that isn't the hook of an
alien invasion thriller I don't know what is :-)

~~~
comrh
I might be wrong but aren't you missing the giant radio telescope they used to
send the commands?

Still awesome. I love how NASA helped with advisors and gave their okay.

------
wglb
Best quote from the story: _SSH-ing from the third row of DEFCON into the
laptop at Arecibo to send commands to the space probe that was about to fly
past the moon_

~~~
a1369209993
That sounds like hollywood technobabble. It is not. It is gloriously,
awesomely not.

------
Daneel_
As an aside, Risky Business podcast is a fantastic podcast if you're
interested in infosec. I've been listening to it for over five years, and
can't recommend it enough, both for the quality of the content, and for the
laughs they have. It comes out weekly on Fridays (Australia time). I've met
Pat at some conferences and had a beer with him - he's a great guy, both on
and off the podcast. Highly recommended! The website is
[http://risky.biz](http://risky.biz)

/plug

~~~
danieloaks
Have to agree here. Your mileage may vary on the sponsor interviews at the end
of the podcast, but the guest interview each week is generally pretty awesome,
along with the news chatter. Great podcast, highly recommend giving it a try.

